# Will the REO fit my vaping style?



## PuffingCrow (18/1/15)

Hi Guys,

Been looking at the forums and I can really see how n REO is the practical next level to go to, but i need some help from the pros.

Currently I vape a Kayfun v2 clone on either my Clouper 30WAT VW or on my XIXX copper mod clone, My vape is at +- 1.2 ohms 28 g kantal and jap cotton, i don't like a hot vape, I am n mouth to lung hitter and my juice is at 12 mg.

My question is a multiple question:

What i can make out is I need to get a, REO Grand LP with a modded bottom fed Odin atty and dual coil setup?

Or should i just first get a straight Odin and play around with RDA sub omhing?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## MurderDoll (18/1/15)

For the kind of vape you prefer. I would recommend sticking to the Reomiser 2. 

It's the perfect atty for mouth to lung. 

The odin only really starts to shine when you do lung hits and with lower build dual coils. 

The RM2 really shines at any build, but you're pretty much limited to single coils. 
You can always drill out a bigger hole for lung hits or a second hole to run dual coils. Problem is then you losing what really makes the atty shine. 

I know @Silver will agree with me in saying that the best possible bet for you would be to start out on that atty on the Reo and then see from there if it's perfect for you or if you want something more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/1/15)

For Mouth to lung, definitely RM2 or Cyclone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## yuganp (18/1/15)

If you are happy at a certain power level, then the RED is a good device for you. If you like adjusting power levels the stick with a regulated device. The rm2 or the cyclone is a perfect atty for mouth to lung inhales.


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

I say go with the REO LP and RM2. Perfect mouth to lung machine. And you can try other bf atties later. 

Just remember the REO is not a grab n vape device. You need to squonk (press the bottle) every 4 puffs or so. It becomes second nature after a while but can be tricky to vape while doing something else. 

But the flavour and throat hit on the RM2 are excellent and very configurable. It's also easy to build and wick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

The vast majority of Reonauts (internationally) vape between 0.9 and 1.4 ohms from what I could gleam on ECF.

I totally agree with the advice above: An LP Reo Grand with the RM2 is the way to go. The LP (low profile) Reo can take many atomizers - so if you later feel like trying the Odin or some others, you will have the capability.

Please feel free to shout if you have any further questions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/1/15)

How does the Reo do, with some mild cloud chasing? say 0.15-0.25 ohms? or is it not really made for that?


----------



## MurderDoll (19/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> How does the Reo do, with some mild cloud chasing? say 0.15-0.25 ohms? or is it not really made for that?




If I understand correctly. The Reo is limited to 0.2ohms. Going lower the spring collapses.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> How does the Reo do, with some mild cloud chasing? say 0.15-0.25 ohms? or is it not really made for that?



Hi @n0ugh7_zw 
I dont know what the lowest resistance you can use on the Reo is

I was under the impression that it is more a limitation of the battery than the Reo itself
As @MurderDoll points out, the collapsible hot spring underneath the battery is designed to collapse if there is too much current or a short circuit. Then again I did read on ECF that some Reonauts bypass the hot spring with a solid piece of copper or something like that. Not sure what their application is. I presume its for very low buids. 

Having said that, i have seen @Yiannaki blow some impressive clouds on his Odin with dual coils. Definitely would pass in my books as "mild cloud chasing". 

But i doubt any cloud blowing competitions will be won with a Reo and I certainly do not recommend anyone bypass their hot spring. After all, that gives an added level of safety to a mechanical that makes the Reo a bit more special.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/15)

I have build my cyclops on my reo mini to a dual coil 0.3ohm setup.
vapes beautifully. nice and warm and hits like a champ. also now my juice bottle and battery is empty at the same time. 

@PuffingCrow you best bet is as advised above. reo grand lp with rm2. for your vaping style this will suit you best. and once you feel like trying different atties you can simply just swap them out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> How does the Reo do, with some mild cloud chasing? say 0.15-0.25 ohms? or is it not really made for that?


As long as you maintain you mod correctly, you can go very low - here is a link giving more info: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/643266-sub-ohm-contacts.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (19/1/15)

Andre said:


> As long as you maintain you mod correctly, you can go very low - here is a link giving more info: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/643266-sub-ohm-contacts.html


 Gees @Andre never thought the Reo would handle that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (19/1/15)

I have to agree with the guys to stick to the RM2 for mouth to lung, at around 1 to 1.2 ohm, which is spot on for your requirement.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I have to agree with the guys to stick to the RM2 for mouth to lung, at around 1 to 1.2 ohm, which is spot on for your requirement.


For me the RM2 is perfect anything from 0.5 to 0.9 ohms for mouth to lung. That is just a personal preference. Also great at higher ohms if that is your liking.


----------



## johan (19/1/15)

I basically echo what everybody else suggested already - start off with Reo LP plus RM2, once you've mastered the RM2 builds, then you can start playing with other BF RDA's, if at all necessary.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (19/1/15)

johan said:


> I basically echo what everybody else suggested already - start off with Reo LP plus RM2, once you've mastered the RM2 builds, then you can start playing with other BF RDA's, if at all necessary.



@johan and the beauty is the RM2 is so easy to coil. You dont have to be a coil master to have it set up in minutes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (19/1/15)

Thanks for all the replies, that clears it up, I appreciate all the replies and input big time

You guys Rock!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (19/1/15)

Only saw this post here now 

I have to agree with everyone above posts!

Just remember the following:

When using a Reo with the Reomiser you will get heaps more flavour as its a dripping experience compared to the kayfun!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (19/1/15)

Ok guys I have pulled the trigger

1 x Reo Grand LP
1 x Reomizer 2

I just hoping the 2 x Sony VTC4 will work on the Reo as I am a totally broke bum now, I will be vapeing in Feb not eating LOL

Once again thanks for all the help and support

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/1/15)

Congrats - I doubt you will regret your choice


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> Ok guys I have pulled the trigger
> 
> 1 x Reo Grand LP
> 1 x Reomizer 2
> ...


Way to go!

You did get the LP (low profile) Reomizer2, I hope?


----------



## PuffingCrow (19/1/15)

@Andre 

Sorry yes Typo there I got the 1 x Reomizer 2 LP (low profile) - Brass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> Ok guys I have pulled the trigger
> 
> 1 x Reo Grand LP
> 1 x Reomizer 2
> ...


Way to go!

You did get the LP (low profile) Reomizer2, I hope?


PuffingCrow said:


> @Andre
> 
> Sorry yes Typo there I got the 1 x Reomizer 2 LP (low profile) - Brass


Ah, great - just wanted to make sure. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Remember to report to the Reo Mail thread when in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> Ok guys I have pulled the trigger
> 
> 1 x Reo Grand LP
> 1 x Reomizer 2
> ...



Great stuff @PuffingCrow 
Wishing you all the best when it arrives. 
Let us know how it goes and feel free to ask questions as you move along


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

PuffingCrow said:


> Ok guys I have pulled the trigger
> 
> 1 x Reo Grand LP
> 1 x Reomizer 2
> ...


Forgot to reply on your VTC4 question - those are perfect for your Reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (20/1/15)

Well done @PuffingCrow you will not regret the Reo. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (20/1/15)

Congrats @PuffingCrow, I'm a newbie when it comes to Reos but I can assure you, you won't regret your decision to buy one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (20/1/15)

Just thought I'd mention this: The Reo NEVER fits anyone's vaping style. Everyone changes their vaping style to fit the Reo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (20/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Just thought I'd mention this: The Reo NEVER fits anyone's vaping style. Everyone changes their vaping style to fit the Reo!



Amen to that, squeeze or cringe ..


----------

